# another shrimp ID???



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

i have 2 of these they are almost 1.5 inches and seem to change colour at first i figured they were tangerine tigers....then they molted and changed colour pics are before and after this happened within 2 weeks


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

That looks similar to the 2 female "caridina propinqua" I have - I may be mistaken on the ID though. 
(Basing on the body shape and patterning/speckling.)
Mine have not gone dark like in the second photo, although do go from orange to blue to clear


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

hmmm after looking im not too sure perhaps a female ninja shrimp.. (Caridina serratirostris?) idk they were in a shipment of OEBT's. I had 4 in the shipment that were not even supposed to be there i ordered 20 and recieved 26 2 of which i know for sure are male ninja shrimp because i have a tank with 12 or so in it ive never seen a female ninja and cant find a picture of one lol


----------

